# plz help find ANT entry point?



## skootamassa (Jul 17, 2021)

cm sized black ants in kitchen, in pairs, no line

i've been finding pairs or lone ants in my kitchen. I left a dollup of honey out to create a more visible scent line but no luck. they bury their face into the small puddle and are hypnotized.

any advice on how to find the entry point?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think they come in more when it is hot or wet. The honey might draw more if they're scouting. If a few really bother you, then try bait stations in the edges and corners.








Amazon.com : TERRO T334B Indoor Multi-Surface Liquid Ant Bait and Ant Killer - 4 Discreet Ant Bait Stations - Kills Common Household Ants : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : TERRO T334B Indoor Multi-Surface Liquid Ant Bait and Ant Killer - 4 Discreet Ant Bait Stations - Kills Common Household Ants : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





I found the simpler folded type liquid bait stations really messy but I have a wilder household.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

we have been having ants, kind of a lot of them. i accidentally found what i think is the colony outside. it was under some blocks i have next to the house. i killed that off and the inside ants are going away.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I use the liquid traps from Terro. Put them where you see ants. They showed up in the sink one day, then windowsills.
I also spray the foundation weekly with an Ortho product.
Walk around the outside to see if you can spot swarms of them.
Anything close to the home will provide a nest for them....decaying wood, anything lying around that offers protection.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lately, I've been noticing that all insects seems to need moisture, too.. It makes sense. . .

I seem to remember a recent article from a University Ag School stating that some pesticides kill on contact and some have the ants take the bait to the queen, but, I can't find it, if anyone can, in this forum?

Here's a post from a Pest Guy on another thread about ants.








odorus ants


So for about I've been dealing with ants in my house for about 9-10 months now. I've been baiting them on the inside with Advion gel for ants.and for months the gel would kill the ants but never get rid of them. At first they were in my kitchen crawling all over my countertops. I would go...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I think they come in more when it is hot or wet. The honey might draw more if they're scouting. If a few really bother you, then try bait stations in the edges and corners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ants sure do love themselves some Terro, because I can put some down and they come a-running, but IDK how good a job it does actually killing them off.


----------



## MinneapolisJeff (Apr 14, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Lately, I've been noticing that all insects seems to need moisture, too.. It makes sense. . .
> 
> I seem to remember a recent article from a University Ag School stating that some pesticides kill on contact and some have the ants take the bait to the queen, but, I can't find it, if anyone can, in this forum?
> 
> ...


I'm using a pest control service to spray outside my house, but I discovered the non repellant bait-style insecticide they used inside when we had an odorous ant problem- Alpine WSG. Stuff is great as it took care of my ant infestation problem and has low toxicity if you have pets/kids (once the solution is dried)


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Ants sure do love themselves some Terro, because I can put some down and they come a-running, but IDK how good a job it does actually killing them off.


It can work great if they kill the Queen


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess that's the trick—how do you make sure they take it back to the nest?


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

This NE house that I bought had a very large black ant problem.

I did the Ortho spray inside and outside. Several different bait traps, but they still kept coming.

Finally, someone recommended Amdro Ant Block:










Sprinkle around where you see them, repeating at least every other day, cleaning the old Amdro up first. This bait is brought back to the nest and is feed to the larva and queen. It is slow acting, and can take up to several months to fully kill a full sized black ant nest. FYI, very large nests can have more then one queen at time. When one stops laying eggs, or dies, the drones feed a larva "Queens Honey" to grow another queen.

It takes time for the poison fully integrate into the black ant's food supply. With a really large nest, this will take several months to fully kill the nest.

You should continue to sprinkle Amdro for several weeks after visually seeing the last black ants.

I recommended this to my mailman last spring. For several months he'd tell me that he was still having the ant problem and it was driving his wife nuts. I just told him to keep it up and don't loose hope. So he decided that the ants were somehow coming in under his half-bath toilet downstairs. He had a contractor in for a quote to rip up the toilet and block the ant's path. The contractor scheduled for a month a away. The next week, his wife wasn't seeing anymore ants and best of all, he didn't have to spend money. He's had no issues since then with any ants.

Good luck.

Have a good day.

PS. It took me almost 6 months to rid my house of the black ants. At the end of the summer, I found the main nest. They had almost hollowed out a fallen 20' x 4' diameter log that had been placed near the large fire ring for seating. The log was over 75' away for the house. Yup, them ants will travel. Amdro killed that nest.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

MinneapolisJeff said:


> I'm using a pest control service to spray outside my house, but I discovered the non repellant bait-style insecticide they used inside when we had an odorous ant problem- Alpine WSG. Stuff is great as it took care of my ant infestation problem and has low toxicity if you have pets/kids (once the solution is dried)


You can spray yourself, if you like. 

Simply spraying won't get rid of an ant problem as it just kills a few workers. It requires killing the colony as a whole, if it's near your house, which means killing the queens or reproductive females. As other posters have noted, that can be tough.

Be warned that the average yard will have numerous ant colonies, but only a small proportion of them cause trouble.

Also, different kinds of ants like to eat different things. Some are "sweet eating ants" which go after anything with sugar in it. Others are "grease eating ants" which go for anything with animal fat, including, of course, dead animals, including other insects. Using sweet bait on grease ants usually fails. Sometimes it takes more than one attempt to do the job.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Ants sure do love themselves some Terro, because I can put some down and they come a-running, but IDK how good a job it does actually killing them off.


I had ants get into my cat's food in the house, and that time, I put out some Terro and the ants disappeared. I also moved the food temporarily, and cleaned the spot. It's been like three years and they're still gone, at least from that spot.


----------

